# Amazing Race 9 - 5/3/06 - *SPOILERS*



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Not like it was a huge surprise, but it's another non-elim, with BJ & Tyler once again stripped of their money and extra clothing (whatever they had).

It wasn't a good leg for many teams behavior-wise, frankly.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

It was a good episode and some teams kept their word about their actions.

Some of the events were interesting.


----------



## jschuman (Feb 20, 2001)

Wow - I really, really hate MoJo now - and I can't even put my finger on exactly why. They just come across as tremendously huge babies.

Oh, and I thought the cancellation of the taxis was a pretty low move. I'm sure some/most on here will say that it was a part of the game, etc., but in my opinion out and out hindering of another team (and lying in the process) goes too far.

Just my .02


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

The only thing I'm not thrilled about with BJ & Tyler this leg is the whole "let's spread the rumor about Monica getting close with (Eric/Jeremy, I forget which one)". Totally out of bounds, IMHO.

But Monica? Quit whining about the "sleazy" use of the Yield. It's there. It's in the game. It's well within BJ & Tyler's ability to use. They beat you to the Yield platform. Tough crap.

As I've said repeatedly in TAR's past seasons, I don't like the Yield as a concept, but it's there, and they're allowed to use it. This leg, it didn't seem to make any difference in the end...but it was the last Yield.

MoJo seem to hate BJ & Tyler mainly because they see them as impediments to their apparent God-given right to be in front of the Hippies and win the race. Get over it, MoJo!

And the cancellation of the taxis? Hated it. Unless we hear otherwise, it's allowed in the game...but it's dirty pool.

Here's a news flash for MoJo: Cancelling taxis for other teams? Sleazy. Using a show-provided device to slow down a team by 30 minutes? Part of the race. (Yes, I know Eric & Jeremy did the taxi cancellation, but MoJo were around when they did it and seemed thrilled that it could slow down the other two teams, particularly the Hippies.)

Again, like with the Yield...in the end, the taxi cancellation didn't end up meaning a lot.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Using the yield is sleazy Mo? I am surprised when teams DON"T use it (especially near the end of the race, you'd be stupid not to.) And if MoJo had gotten to the yield before the Hippies, who wants to bet that they would have yielded them? Would they have been sleazy then, or would it have been a smart move? Oh, and BJ, when everyone else is in a foot race to the mat, and Monica is clearly behind, DON'T try to take a shortcut over some rocks. !!!


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Here's some pics from my trip to Maui in January. Can anyone name this place?


----------



## pantherman007 (Jan 4, 2003)

jschuman said:


> Wow - I really, really hate MoJo now


Ditto. While I didn't like the 'cancel the cab' maneuver personally, all's fair (I guess) in the game. Much, much worse is Monica whining about Yield fairness and sleaze after her boyfriend stood by and watched as the frat boys cancelled everyone's cabs.

I always expect a little reality show forced conflict via creative editing, but it seemse like there's some real animosity between Mojo and the Hippies. I wonder what may have happened behind the scenes, and whether we'll get any scoop on the reunion show. 

Go Hippies/RaYol!


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Eric and Jeremy fall further and further down my respect list. Jerks. The cab cancelation was a sleazy move. :down:

On the plus side, though, Monica has a nice rack.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

pantherman007 said:


> Ditto. While I didn't like the 'cancel the cab' maneuver personally, all's fair (I guess) in the game. Much, much worse is Monica whining about Yield fairness and sleaze after her boyfriend stood by and watched as the frat boys cancelled everyone's cabs.


And they were, as I recall, clearly happy at the prospect of the move putting back the hippies. They weren't at all happy about the Yield, because, well, it put THEM back 30 minutes. Hypocrites!

We talk about this every so often in TAR seasons. I know I'm not alone in this - I'm generally against sabotage against other team members. And I'm not talking about taking a reserved cab that's sitting there, I'm talking about actively calling the cab company and pretending to be the people who called for the cab to stop it from coming. There IS a difference.

After this, I'm wondering if teams will start calling back cab companies a few minutes after calling, to make sure the cabs are coming.



pantherman007 said:


> I always expect a little reality show forced conflict via creative editing, but it seemse like there's some real animosity between Mojo and the Hippies. I wonder what may have happened behind the scenes, and whether we'll get any scoop on the reunion show.


I have a feeling it is less involved than what turned out to drive people against the Weavers last season. I'm not saying the Hippies are saints, but...


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Inundated said:


> The only thing I'm not thrilled about with BJ & Tyler this leg is the whole "let's spread the rumor about Monica getting close with (Eric/Jeremy, I forget which one)". Totally out of bounds, IMHO.
> 
> But Monica? Quit whining about the "sleazy" use of the Yield. It's there. It's in the game. It's well within BJ & Tyler's ability to use. They beat you to the Yield platform. Tough crap.


I pretty much agree with the sole exception that Monica was completely flirting with the frat boys. And he with her. While I think characterizing it as starting a rumour is odd on team hippies part, there clearly is something to start a rumor about. From that perspective, not really out of bounds. No more than when Flo was flirting with the one of the twins and that caused tension with Zach. Spend enough time together and things happen.

Nice to see Ray and Yolanda have one segment where they did nothing stupid and also one where they finally managed to have a good time. Still don't like them much but their attitude was just so much better this time.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

scottykempf said:


> Here's some pics from my trip to Maui in January. Can anyone name this place?


Not sure why this is in this thread, but I was going to guess Molokai but the church looks wrong.


----------



## Andrew_S (Nov 12, 2001)

Inundated said:


> The only thing I'm not thrilled about with BJ & Tyler this leg is the whole "let's spread the rumor about Monica getting close with (Eric/Jeremy, I forget which one)". Totally out of bounds, IMHO.


Nah, it's a fantastic idea. Mojo is about to break and this is just hurrying that along. Canceling the taxis, while fun to watch, was out of bounds. Messing with other players heads is why the Romber season of TAR was a huge success.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Because its on Maui, the Hui Aloha Church, from one of the previous seasons. It was a Pit Stop. The season with Wil and Tara.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

I can't believe BJ almost cost them the race. what was he thinking when he tried to take that shortcut at the end? He was clearly out in front of Monica and all he had to do was follow everyone else across the bridge and MoJo would have been stripped of money and possessions. Stupidest move I've seen in a long time, and while I'm a huge "hippies" supporter, they should probably lose just because of that.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Despite whatever vow they made to yield Joe and Monica, I expected them to yield Eric and Jeremy after the taxi incident. Not to mention that frat boys pose the biggest threat. Sometimes little grudges get in the way of good judgment.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Andrew_S said:


> Nah, it's a fantastic idea. Mojo is about to break and this is just hurrying that along. Canceling the taxis, while fun to watch, was out of bounds. Messing with other players heads is why the Romber season of TAR was a huge success.


I guess I didn't like it when Rob-n-Ambuh did it, either. 

I think my problem is that BJ and Tyler were a bit clumsy about it, as well. "Hey, let's say something to throw 'em off!" I also wasn't a big fan of the whole Wil/Tara mess back in that season, although most of THAT relationship intrigue was fueled by Tara herself.

But I do have to agree - the taxi cancellation crosses the sabotage line for me, while I just thought BJ & Tyler's "your girlfriend is flirting with the other guy" stuff was just clumsy and not a good idea.

We brought this up in an earlier season - how far would you go, as a TAR team member, to slow down a competing team? Would you cancel taxis, like in this episode? Would you let the air out of the other team's tires? Where is the line, for you? (You being anyone reading this, not you in specific, as you agree. )


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

wendiness1 said:


> Despite whatever vow they made to yield Joe and Monica, I expected them to yield Eric and Jeremy after the taxi incident. Not to mention that frat boys pose the biggest threat. Sometimes little grudges get in the way of good judgment.


I would have to go back and watch, but I think at that point, BJ/Tyler and Ray/Yolanda basically considered both teams culpable, even though it turned out that MoJo just watched E/J do it. But in general, I agree... considering A) it was determined that Eric and Jeremy did it, and B) their overall good performance vs MoJo, it made sense to hit THEM with the Yield.


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

I think cancelling the taxi's was a GREAT idea! This is a game for 1 Million Dollars and if it's not against the rules you should do whatever it takes to win. This actually made me like the Frat Guys because they are playing this game better than anyone else...nice job. 

Also, it's not a rumour, Erick and Monica did look to be flirting and it's smart of the Hippies to bring that to light, I would do the same, especially if it throws someone off of their game.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

I guess we'll see how literal the "clothes on your back" thing is if BJ starts out barefoot next week. I'll have to watch the slo-mo again, but I'm not 100% sure he was taking a shortcut at the end, he looked off balance as he headed out over the water. Perhaps he lost his footing and decided it was better to run that way rather than fall face first.

There isn't the slightest doubt in my mind that if MoJo had got to the yield first they would have yielded the Hippies. Then it woudl be gameplay, not sleazy.

I agree that the mindgame stunt wasn't too cool. Eric (or Jeremy) joined right in though, saying his plan was cover Joseph in meat and feed him to a crocodile. I guess that was ok.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

I just looked at the Wikipedia page for AR9 ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Amazing_Race_9 ) According to it, Ray's done six of the roadblocks now. If they're sticking to the old rule, Yolanda will have to do the rest. Hopefully she doesn't have any secret phobias that pop up at an inopportune time.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

MoJo are hypocrites. They take joy in the canellation of the taxis, Jo tells the hippies he'd "beat them down if they were outside the race" for using the Yield (which they would've used had they got there first), they flip off the hippies and bad mouth them, then they yell "we beat you" at the end, and then Mo tells Jo not to shake the hippies hand....then Mo calls the hippies "sleazy"???


----------



## jurysch (May 18, 2005)

Dnamertz said:


> MoJo are hypocrites. They take joy in the canellation of the taxis, Jo tells the hippies he'd "beat them down if they were outside the race" for using the Yield (which they would've used had they got there first), they flip off the hippies and bad mouth them, then they yell "we beat you" at the end, and then Mo tells Jo not to shake the hippies hand....then Mo calls the hippies "sleazy"???


An excellent summary. My thoughts exactly. She really is a complete child.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Inundated said:


> After this, I'm wondering if teams will start calling back cab companies a few minutes after calling, to make sure the cabs are coming.


No, it will just make the racers make cab reservations under an assumed name...

"Hello, I'd like to reserve a cab for 8 o'clock? The name is Cliff Clavin. Thank you."


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

scottykempf said:


> Because its on Maui, the Hui Aloha Church, from one of the previous seasons. It was a Pit Stop. The season with Wil and Tara.


Oh, that explains why it's in this thread. 

Is that church on the backside of Maui, past Hana?


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Yep, you are correct. Pretty hard to find, but I had to stop there.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

What good is having a yield on a non-elimination leg? It adds a little spice to things while the teams are resting perhaps but nothing else for the viewers. It was only a big tease.


----------



## TBDigital (Mar 14, 2002)

TomK said:


> What good is having a yield on a non-elimination leg? It adds a little spice to things while the teams are resting perhaps but nothing else for the viewers. It was only a big tease.


They've done that several times in past seasons, and I agree, it basically renders everything done in that leg meaningless.

Interesting that BJ and Tyler selected the wet detour option. I figured they would want to experience the culture, and the dry detour just seemed to be more their 'thing'. If they would have thought things through, they would realize that you can drive 6 miles much faster than you can swim/wade/rock climb for 1 mile. Good job by the TAR producers in coming up with a detour where the tasks might appear to be even time wise, but really not be.

Will MoJo be penalized for speeding? Does TAR even do that any more?

MoJo is basically Christie/Colin light. She's an emotional wreck who doesn't really do anything, and he's a hyper competitive jerk who needs to be in an anger-management course. And listening to Monica go on and on about the sleazyness of the Hippies for using the yield really brought back Christie flashbacks...


----------



## dolcevita (Jan 1, 2004)

Inundated said:


> After this, I'm wondering if teams will start calling back cab companies a few minutes after calling, to make sure the cabs are coming...


Or using fake names to order their cabs..Oops, just noticed that was redundant.

I agree the cancelling of the cabs crossed the line. Was so hoping to see MoJo eliminated this time. I liked them at the start of the race, but their disdain for the hippies, blatant hypocrisy and Mo's whining have gotten very old.

Not a doubt in the world that Mo Jo would have yielded the hippies if they had gotten there first. And it wasn't exactly a surprise -- the hippies told them a few episodes ago they would yield them if they didn't help out with a little cash after the last non-elimination leg. For ten bucks, MoJo could have avoided the yield.


----------



## jschuman (Feb 20, 2001)

Let's talk Yield strategy:

Sure it was cool to see the Hippies use it on MoJo (for the pure entertainment value alone), but was it strategically correct? I say 'no'. In that situation your ONLY goal should be to NOT come in last (coming in first is a nice bonus but really doesn't matter in the long run). Therefore the BEST strategy is to push one team waaaay back in the hopes that they cannot recover and end up in last.

Given that the Hippies knew that they were in 1st and MoJo was right there with them, I think the better move would have been to yield Eric and Jeremy. Here's why: It most definitely pushes them back into last place as far as possible. Plus Eric and Jeremy were probably the least equipped team to find locations _by themselves_ (they seem to like to follow people). Even Ray and Yolanda would have been a better pick. Given that Eric and Jeremy picked the (much) slower Detour - I think it is fair to say that if the Hippies had yielded them than THEY would have come in last instead - probably by a significant amount.

Of course this was a non-elimination leg so it renders everything I've said moot.  But the hippies didn't know that at the time.

Also, wouldn't it have been sweet if BJ and/or Tyler had flipped MoJo the bird after hearing that it was a non-elimination round?!?!


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Inundated said:


> We brought this up in an earlier season - how far would you go, as a TAR team member, to slow down a competing team? Would you cancel taxis, like in this episode? Would you let the air out of the other team's tires? Where is the line, for you? (You being anyone reading this, not you in specific, as you agree. )


Yes I would, but I wouldn't be foolish enough to do it early in a segment, before an obvious bunch-up situation. It won't do anything to help, and it will just antagonize the opponent unnecessarily.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

I loved the taxi cab karma that came around and bit Eric and Jeremy in the butt. :up: Don't those two watch "Earl"?


----------



## dolcevita (Jan 1, 2004)

Inundated said:


> We brought this up in an earlier season - how far would you go, as a TAR team member, to slow down a competing team? Would you cancel taxis, like in this episode? Would you let the air out of the other team's tires? Where is the line, for you? (You being anyone reading this, not you in specific, as you agree. )


Interesting, there was one point in the show when MoJo looked at the hippies' car, that is exactly what I thought they were going to do (let the air out of the tires.)


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

What I liked about the episode, is I cannot remember any leg (other than a finale), where you had three times all running so closely together to get to the pit stop. That was cool.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

jlb said:


> What I liked about the episode, is I cannot remember any leg (other than a finale), where you had three times all running so closely together to get to the pit stop. That was cool.


Yeah, I think that was the first time ever other teams were present to witness what happens to the last team to arrive (even if it was a faux elimination.)


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I loved the taxi cab karma that came around and bit Eric and Jeremy in the butt. :up: Don't those two watch "Earl"?


The karma biting them in the ass was great. Loved that. I hated them for cancelling the cabs. Just run the damn race and don't worry about the other teams. Do I have to quote Rob & Brennan from season one again?


----------



## GerryGag (Feb 11, 2005)

I can't believe no one has commented on the fact that MoJo stayed on the the Yield mat longer than they needed to, because they were arguing with each other. The camera showed the hourglass being done, and them still standing there. I wonder how long they REALLY stood there.

Imagine if they came in last and if even those few seconds cost them in the foot race.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

spartanstew said:


> I can't believe BJ almost cost them the race. what was he thinking when he tried to take that shortcut at the end? He was clearly out in front of Monica and all he had to do was follow everyone else across the bridge and MoJo would have been stripped of money and possessions. Stupidest move I've seen in a long time, and while I'm a huge "hippies" supporter, they should probably lose just because of that.


Why the h*ll did he not have his shoes or pants on? You know your going to be in a foot race and you don't put on your shoes (even while driving)?!? And why on earth would you take the "shortcut" over the rocks when wearing no shoes?!? BJ really did screw them.

I thought for sure that MoJo were going to get some time penalty for speeding. The show made a point of the hippies saying they were going 120+ but nothing came of it.

It was great that MoJo ended up staying on the mat longer because they were fighting....Mo is hot, but if something doesn't go right, she breaks down very quickly.

While I give the non-frat-frat-guys credit for the taxi cab move, I don't think that direct sabatoge like that should be allowed in the game. Where do you draw the line? Can you let air out of tires? Put epetac (whatever that stuff is that makes people sick) in their food?


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

robbins said:


> I think cancelling the taxi's was a GREAT idea! This is a game for 1 Million Dollars and if it's not against the rules you should do whatever it takes to win. This actually made me like the Frat Guys because they are playing this game better than anyone else...nice job.
> 
> Also, it's not a rumour, Erick and Monica did look to be flirting and it's smart of the Hippies to bring that to light, I would do the same, especially if it throws someone off of their game.


Completely agree and not sure why the straight-laced boring sentiment around here. They are "frat boys", people! They talk of sex, drugs, and rock-n-roll. There is nothing straight about em. You have put up with their sexual, sleaze talk, but can't handle this deceit? You guys better watch your backs in real life then - this world ain't no Disneyland!

Hope they start doing more of this - it added so much more excitement to the mundane!


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

pmyers said:


> .....I thought for sure that MoJo were going to get some time penalty for speeding. The show made a point of the hippies saying they were going 120+ but nothing came of it..........


I wonder if the speedometers were in KPH instead of MPH. If so, and Joseph read the KPH out loud, then they were only doing about 75 MPH. (By the way the trees were going by, they sure didn't look like they were doing 120 MPH.)


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't understand why so many people have a problem with the frat boys cancelling the taxis. That was a brilliant strategy and apparently fine by the rules. I was hoping it would turn out to be against the rules and they would have gotten a penalty, but since it was legal it was the smart thing to do. I was surprised that Eric and Jeremy didn't yield Ray and Yolanda, why would you waste the last opportunity to yield someone.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

bigpuma said:


> I was surprised that Eric and Jeremy didn't yield Ray and Yolanda, why would you waste the last opportunity to yield someone.


I think that there can only be one team yielded at each yield point. Once the Hippies yielded MoJo, the yield was dead to the other teams.

Also, since there's only one hourglass, it would be hard to have more than one team yielded.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I wonder if the speedometers were in KPH instead of MPH. If so, and Joseph read the KPH out loud, then they were only doing about 75 MPH. (By the way the trees were going by, they sure didn't look like they were doing 120 MPH.)


oh I'm sure it was in KPH, but your still not allowed to speed....from what I understand.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

pmyers said:


> oh I'm sure it was in KPH, but your still not allowed to speed....from what I understand.


110 could have been the limit, so the show might not have gotten too worried about doing 10 over the limit.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Chunky said:


> There is nothing straight about em.


Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

bigpuma said:


> I don't understand why so many people have a problem with the frat boys cancelling the taxis. That was a brilliant strategy and apparently fine by the rules. I was hoping it would turn out to be against the rules and they would have gotten a penalty, but since it was legal it was the smart thing to do. I was surprised that Eric and Jeremy didn't yield Ray and Yolanda, why would you waste the last opportunity to yield someone.


I don't really have a problem with them doing it...I have a problem that it is within the rules. I think you can,and should, do whatever is within the rules to win.


----------



## TBDigital (Mar 14, 2002)

They've specifically stated in past seasons that you will be given a time penalty at the start of the next leg depending on how long you exceed the posted speed limit (happened to Itchy and Scratchy in S2). So, we could see MoJo penalized at the beginning of the next leg. I'm just not sure if they are still doing that. If they've applied a penalty for speeding since then, they've failed to mention it in the show, AFAIK. The penalty could be so insignificant, that it hasn't mattered that much, i.e., the team still leaves before the team that came next, so not necessary to mention it to the viewers. In this case, since we had 3 teams arrive at the same time, it would be obvious that MoJo was leaving after the other 2 teams, and they would have to explain the situation. Here's hoping...


----------



## phodg (Mar 18, 2002)

David Platt said:


> Truer words have never been spoken.


Damn your eyes sir ! You took the words right out of my mouth !  

On another note - I wish they would bring back the old "one use" fast forward on every leg. It made the game so much more competitive. The Yields very rarely add anything to the game.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

David Platt said:


> Truer words have never been spoken.


Speaking of which... did you notice how the blond frat boy was holding onto the other one when they were in the crocodile pit?

As an aside, was I the only one who thought the crocs were cute? My partner thought I was nuts.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TBDigital said:


> They've specifically stated in past seasons that you will be given a time penalty at the start of the next leg depending on how long you exceed the posted speed limit (happened to Itchy and Scratchy in S2). So, we could see MoJo penalized at the beginning of the next leg. I'm just not sure if they are still doing that. If they've applied a penalty for speeding since then, they've failed to mention it in the show, AFAIK. The penalty could be so insignificant, that it hasn't mattered that much, i.e., the team still leaves before the team that came next, so not necessary to mention it to the viewers. In this case, since we had 3 teams arrive at the same time, it would be obvious that MoJo was leaving after the other 2 teams, and they would have to explain the situation. Here's hoping...


Well, here's the question. Since it was so close between the last three teams and ONE of those teams DID speed, and if it's STILL against the rules, do THEY move back to last place, lose their cash and clothes etc or do they still keep the finishing order? It would not seem fair to me that a team cheated like that and all they get is a time penalty, which in most cases at the beginning of a leg is meaningless. What is the incentive NOT to speed in that case? I would speed too if it meant that I wouldn't be eliminated (or forced to lose my posessions).

Is anyone else liking the hippies a bit less than usual after this week? They are still my favorite team of the 4 left, but I thought they were pretty vindictive too. As many have said, the smart move would have been to yeild the frat boys.

And you KNOW that MoJo would have yeilded the hippies if they got the chance, which is why it makes them whining SOOOO hypocritical to the point of annoyance. Very bullyish.

I also agree, there should NEVER be a yeild during a non elimination week. It's really pointless other than the fact that the teams don't know it's a non elim week (although if you are a fan of the show, you might have guess it would have been at this point).


----------



## Andrew_S (Nov 12, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> WIs anyone else liking the hippies a bit less than usual after this week? They are still my favorite team of the 4 left, but I thought they were pretty vindictive too. As many have said, the smart move would have been to yeild the frat boys.


Never liked them until this week.



Steveknj said:


> I also agree, there should NEVER be a yeild during a non elimination week. It's really pointless other than the fact that the teams don't know it's a non elim week (although if you are a fan of the show, you might have guess it would have been at this point).


The point of the yield on non elimination legs is to create tension between the teams. Otherwise everyone is happy and the show is BORING. This show needs a certain amount of cattiness to keep it interesting. I for one don't care to see all the teams patting each other on the back, lending money to one another, donating clothes to other teams, etc.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Inundated said:


> I have a feeling it is less involved than what turned out to drive people against the Weavers last season. I'm not saying the Hippies are saints, but...




What turned people against the Weavers? (besides their "holier than thou" attitude)


----------



## ccouger (Aug 20, 2003)

David Platt said:


> Truer words have never been spoken.


A point about the "straight" frats: what about the dialog that took place on the bench while waiting for the tower to open, when they were joking how Monica keeps Joseph on a leash. Eric (or Jeremy, which is which again?) replied, "I make Jeremy [or Eric, depending who was who] stay in the house" or something like that, and then they showed a shot of the frat in question with a look like, "Why are you saying that??" Though that was supposed to be joking banter, it was an odd thing to say at that time.

I thought the hippies were only teasing MoJo about the flirting to rile them and distract them, and MoJo then took the bait when they should have just laughed it off and said big deal, who cares, it's not true. Look at that glare that Joseph gave the hippies. We still don't know if MoJo did call and cancel the frat's taxi as well. And the hippies don't know who really did that, since they saw that MoJo was the ONLY team with a cab, so it makes sense that they wouldn't blame the frats for doing it unless they admitted they did it. The hippies confronted Joseph at the airport and asked right out, "Did you do that?" and Joseph did not answer. I think if you're going to do a sleaze move, then live up to it and be proud of it as a strategic move, if you want that to be part of the game.

What about MoJo saying don't tell the other teams about this, and the ticket guy saying, yeah, so what's in it for me? A kiss? Yeah right, you get a million bucks, I get a kiss. Sure!

I liked Yolanda and Ray in this leg, the fun they were having learning to play the instrument. And his roll to the finish mat. They really looked like they were having a good time. That's what I like to see in the race. This really could come down to any of these three teams at this point, so it's going to be an exciting final.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Well, here's the question. Since it was so close between the last three teams and ONE of those teams DID speed, and if it's STILL against the rules, do THEY move back to last place, lose their cash and clothes etc or do they still keep the finishing order? It would not seem fair to me that a team cheated like that and all they get is a time penalty, which in most cases at the beginning of a leg is meaningless. What is the incentive NOT to speed in that case? I would speed too if it meant that I wouldn't be eliminated (or forced to lose my posessions)...


EXACTLY what I was wondering!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

ccouger said:


> What about MoJo saying don't tell the other teams about this, and the ticket guy saying, yeah, so what's in it for me? A kiss? Yeah right, you get a million bucks, I get a kiss. Sure!


Yeah, I wondered what the ticket agent was really after? Was he looking for a bribe? Interesting how they would show something like that about another country if indeed he was looking for a bribe. I didn't notice him grinning or winking like he was making a joke either!!

That said, I might have done it for a nice opened mouth kiss that lasted longer than a peck on the lips LOL


----------



## TBDigital (Mar 14, 2002)

The problem with MoJo, and teams like them (Colin and Christie, for example), is that they have no sense of humor. The Hippies come along with their over-the-top schtick, and send a couple of zingers MoJo's way, they don't know how to deal with it, so they get defensive and hostile, because they think they are being made fun of. Its almost impossible for people lik BJ and Tyler NOT to push people like MoJo's buttons, IMO. Ray and Yolanda, while not the class clowns that BJ and Tyler are, are smart enough to know how they are perceived, and can play off of that (the whole bit while walking through the small Italian town asking for directions, and Yolanda telling Ray that he might look a little menacing to the inhabitants of the town, and being able to laugh about that, for example).

As for the Yields in non-elim legs being used to generate tension, that is 100% correct...but I still don't like it. I don't like the yield to begin with, because I think the show can stand on its own without generating faux hostility between teams. I think it all comes down to casting, and am amazed at how well the first 3 seasons did at putting interesting and diverse groups of contestants together. Its really gone down hill from there, IMO. There have been some memorable groups of people since then, but it just hasn't had the same feel in quite some time. 

I think the popularity of TAR is it's own worst enemy, in that all the teams in current seasons know what to expect, there aren't any surprises, so to generate excitement and tension, they add yields, and take money and possessions away from non-elim leg last place finishers. IMO, its going to take a real format shake up to get things back to being new and fun, but they tried to do something different with the Family Edition, and that was the suck. I'm not sure if they can do anything, but I'd like them to at least try to go back to some of the former rule sets (FF every leg, for instance) to add something new to the mix. I don't see how it could hurt...


----------



## TBDigital (Mar 14, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Yeah, I wondered what the ticket agent was really after? Was he looking for a bribe? Interesting how they would show something like that about another country if indeed he was looking for a bribe. I didn't notice him grinning or winking like he was making a joke either!!
> 
> That said, I might have done it for a nice opened mouth kiss that lasted longer than a peck on the lips LOL


Yeah, but the agent was looking at Joseph for most of this sequence...


----------



## Cragmyre (Mar 8, 2004)

I liked when Monica was asking a native Australian if he knew of any cheap places to stay, and he says she can stay at his place for free..then Joseph comes walking over and he says, I was just kidding, then without pausing for breath says, I wasn't, but then you walked over.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Cragmyre said:


> I liked when Monica was asking a native Australian if he knew of any cheap places to stay, and he says she can stay at his place for free..then Joseph comes walking over and he says, I was just kidding, then without pausing for breath says, I wasn't, but then you walked over.


Maybe the best line of the show and I forgot about it!!!


----------



## jschuman (Feb 20, 2001)

I am always amazed at how _personal_ teams take it when they are yielded. This is a glorified game! Do these same people get all pissy if someone knocks them out in _Sorry!_? or sinks their battleship? or double-jumps them in checkers? (well, maybe MoJo does?!?)

Of course, in this case, the Yield WAS kind of personal, wasn't it?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TBDigital said:


> I think the popularity of TAR is it's own worst enemy, in that all the teams in current seasons know what to expect, there aren't any surprises, so to generate excitement and tension, they add yields, and take money and possessions away from non-elim leg last place finishers. IMO, its going to take a real format shake up to get things back to being new and fun, but they tried to do something different with the Family Edition, and that was the suck. I'm not sure if they can do anything, but I'd like them to at least try to go back to some of the former rule sets (FF every leg, for instance) to add something new to the mix. I don't see how it could hurt...


Part of the problem is really, what else can they do? Maybe they should come up with a new excersize to do to go with Road Block, etc.

That said, Survivor essentially is the same gave over and over, and it's still really popular. I think your right, if the teams are good, then the game is good. Also, they need to go to more 3rd world places. and stay away from the big cities except where those big cities really have a distinct personallity. With Australia, it seems like Perth, Darwin, etc. are pretty much all the same. The one thing I DID like about the Family Edition is they went to a bunch of smaller places that were pretty interesting.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

jradosh said:


> What turned people against the Weavers? (besides their "holier than thou" attitude)


Pretty much that. And it wasn't so much the religious part of it, it was the "because we're religious, we're better than those other teams, who really stink, did we mention the Godlewski girls have fake boobs and the Paolo dad drives a GARBAGE TRUCK?" stuff that did them in.

TAR has had many overtly religious teams before - Brandon and Nicole for example, or Chip and Kim - and none of them got the kind of disdain from either other competitors or fans that the Weavers did. Of course, none of them felt that their religious beliefs gave them the OK to act like jerks towards other teams.



ccouger said:


> A point about the "straight" frats: what about the dialog that took place on the bench while waiting for the tower to open, when they were joking how Monica keeps Joseph on a leash. Eric (or Jeremy, which is which again?) replied, "I make Jeremy [or Eric, depending who was who] stay in the house" or something like that, and then they showed a shot of the frat in question with a look like, "Why are you saying that??" Though that was supposed to be joking banter, it was an odd thing to say at that time.


I thought I was the only one who noticed that. Do we know that Eric and Jeremy live together? I'd assume if they did, the show would highlight them as "roommates", and not "friends", no?

Hmmm.

I really don't care directly if they are closeted or not, but going on a national TV show that clearly has no problems with gay couples, and acting like you want to sleep with every female within a 5 mile radius, is a bit much...


----------



## Cragmyre (Mar 8, 2004)

I swear I heard Jeremy or Eric call the other babe, of course it was probably just in jest.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

jschuman said:



> I am always amazed at how _personal_ teams take it when they are yielded. This is a glorified game! Do these same people get all pissy if someone knocks them out in _Sorry!_? or sinks their battleship? or double-jumps them in checkers? (well, maybe MoJo does?!?)
> 
> Of course, in this case, the Yield WAS kind of personal, wasn't it?


I *really* think something happend between MoJo and the Hippies during the last pit stop. I don't remember there being any animosity between them before then. We saw it first happen when the Hippies needed money to be left for them on the front seat, but MoJo expressed bitterness towards the Hippies then for the first time. Something seems to have happend during that pit stop that turned MoJo against the Hippies. It's gone downhill since then.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

pmyers said:


> While I give the non-frat-frat-guys credit for the taxi cab move, I don't think that direct sabatoge like that should be allowed in the game. Where do you draw the line? Can you let air out of tires? Put epetac (whatever that stuff is that makes people sick) in their food?


I agree. If thats allowed, then what would have been wrong with BJ (or which ever hippie didn't go around the bridge) from stopping on the bridge and blocking Monica's path until the other hippie finished going around the bridge? Where DO you draw the line?


----------



## TeeSee (Jan 16, 2003)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I don't remember there being any animosity between them before then. We saw it first happen when the Hippies needed money to be left for them on the front seat, but MoJo expressed bitterness towards the Hippies then for the first time.


Seems like that would be enough. Both Monica and Joseph appear kind of high maintenance types that are easily sent over the edge. I never gave it much thought that there was anything else that might've happend between the two teams. Mojo don't seem to have much of a sense of humor and BJ and Tyler can overdo in that arena. The two teams appear to be two ends of the spectrum. The mixture is bad.


----------



## jschuman (Feb 20, 2001)

TeeSee said:


> Seems like that would be enough. Both Monica and Joseph appear kind of high maintenance types that are easily sent over the edge. I never gave it much thought that there was anything else that might've happend between the two teams. Mojo don't seem to have much of a sense of humor and BJ and Tyler can overdo in that arena. The two teams appear to be two ends of the spectrum. The mixture is bad.


Yeah, my guess is that during the pit stop after BJ and Tyler lost their possessions they [jokingly] went around to each team and "threathened" to yield anyone that didn't give them money. MoJo took it too seriously and that got the anger train rolling. Note that Eric and Jeremy didn't give them any money either, but [sort of] took the 'threat' for what it was - offering them an IOU.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

jschuman said:


> Yeah, my guess is that during the pit stop after BJ and Tyler lost their possessions they [jokingly] went around to each team and "threathened" to yield anyone that didn't give them money. MoJo took it too seriously and that got the anger train rolling. Note that Eric and Jeremy didn't give them any money either, but [sort of] took the 'threat' for what it was - offering them an IOU.


And the "threat" was CLEARLY a joke, when they first did it. We saw it again at the beginning of this week's episode, where BJ/Tyler darn near winked and laughed when they talked about Yielding MoJo.

("Yielding MoJo". Isn't that a weepy coming of age movie?  )


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

Ok, maybe I've missed this in the Yield rules. Couldn't MoJo have yeilded a later team?

Or could E&J have yeilded Ray and Yolanda?

Of course being a non-elimination make using the yield worthless.

Will Tyler have some shoes on his feet next week, why didn't he put them on when they were on their way to the pit stop?

I have a feeling the Monica will loose it as the pressure builds in the coming weeks. She couldn't carry the fish, she just can't handle any difficulties.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Joeg180 said:


> Ok, maybe I've missed this in the Yield rules. Couldn't MoJo have yeilded a later team?
> 
> Or could E&J have yeilded Ray and Yolanda?


There's only one Yield...when BJ & Tyler laid it on MoJo, no one else could use a Yield.


----------



## Cragmyre (Mar 8, 2004)

Yolanda even says that BJ & Tyler yielded MoJo and thus they can't use it. Seems that the rules have them say the useability of the yield for the camera. I noticed that Jeremy/Eric had to do it as well.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

Got it. I do recall them mumbling something now that you mention it.

Now multiple yeilds would be an interesting concept.

Did anyone notice that Ray & Yolanda stopped to get a map and tourist book this leg?
About time...


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

I don't think we'll see anything of the speeding. In the past there were legs that included specific instructions about not speeding. I think one time even specified a speed lower than the posted speed limit. It was when these specific instructions were violated that teams got penalized. We've seen teams speed often in the show but seen very little in the way of penalties.

I think the yields are interesting, especially when you yield a team with no sense of humor. The do mean less on a non-elim leg, but if you yielded someone and they come in last you still get their money taken away. I think the leg in Jamaica a few seasons ago was the only time we saw lack of money being a major problem for anyone. (They started in the middle of nowhere, at night, and didn't have a car to drive )

I'm still hoping for the Hippies to win, and for the first time in this race, really hoping for a team to lose ( MoJo ). I'll be happy with Ray an Yolanda to win too, frat boys I really don't care about one way or the other.


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

Chunky said:


> Completely agree and not sure why the straight-laced boring sentiment around here. They are "frat boys", people! They talk of sex, drugs, and rock-n-roll. There is nothing straight about em. You have put up with their sexual, sleaze talk, but can't handle this deceit? You guys better watch your backs in real life then - this world ain't no Disneyland!
> 
> Hope they start doing more of this - it added so much more excitement to the mundane!


Thank you! All this goodie two shoes stuff was making me "SICK"! DO WHATEVER IT TAKES TO WIN WITHIN THE RULES AND MAYBE ALITTLE MORE! That's why there are winners and losers who complain about fair! This race is far from fair....They let a team work real hard all the time just to have everybody catch up all the time! ROB and AMBER got robbed two season's ago when TAR CHEATED AND BOUGHT BACK THE PLANE TO LET THAT OTHER COUPLE ON!....WHEN DO THEY EVER BRING A PLANE BACK TO THE LOADING STATION ONCE IT'S ON THE RUNWAY FOR NOBODY SPECIAL!....as you can tell I'am still bitter about this! SO on that note DO WHATEVER IT TAKES TO WIN!


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Gee, you'd think Rob would still be too busy these days to visit an Internet forum.


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

Inundated said:


> Gee, you'd think Rob would still be too busy these days to visit an Internet forum.


Very FUNNY!  :up:


----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

2 things:

1 - I don't think BJ intentionally opted for rocks over the bridge. If you watch closely (which I'm sure we all did), Jo, Tyler and BJ are all basically together coming down the hill. BJ is farthest away from the bridge. All 3 went on wrong side of the tree and Jo & Tyler barely had enough time to screech to a stop, make a hard right and get on the bridge. BJ was either going too fast or was too far away and decided to go for the rocks. Bad decision, but not sure he could have done much else if he's going that fast. Mo was far enough behind that she could see direct route to bridge. (Jo, Tyler & BJ should have paid more attention to Eric & Jeremy's direction.)

2 - Whether you think Frat Boys move was weak/genius, what is to prevent the following scenario:

Frat Boys call taxi company and reserve their taxi. Ask if BJ/Tyler also reserved a cab. Taxi Co. says "Yes." Frat Boys say - we'll give our taxi driver an extra $100 to share with BJ/Tyler's taxi driver if he'll take the longest way possible to get where BJ/Tyler ask them to go.

This would be much more damaging than the delay to get another taxi and no one would think about accusing them of sabotage.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

The problem I have with the taxi cancelling is I don't know what the rules are. How far can you go? I'm sure you can't physically assault anyone? How about hiding somebody's backpack, or hiding their passport? 

What about letting the air out of somebody's tires? Is that fair game?

Is there a big laundry list of what you can and can't do? 

Do Mojo even know why they are mad at the hippies. I think it's just like the two gay guys hating Rob & Amber. I doubt they could even tell you why they hated them.

And yah, yield's in non-elminations are kinda stupid. 

And man, how dumb were the frats and hippies doing that water thing. 6 miles driving or 1 mile swimming, yeesh. You can drive 6x faster than you can run, imagine how much slow swimming is.

-smak-


----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

Anyone else notice that there is much less step off airplane, find nice local person, drag nice local person around for the entire leg finding places and doing activities? I think this is a VERY positive develpment and suspect it is a rule change that the producers just implemented without public disclosure.


----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

smak said:


> And man, how dumb were the frats and hippies doing that water thing. 6 miles driving or 1 mile swimming, yeesh. You can drive 6x faster than you can run, imagine how much slow swimming is.
> 
> -smak-


I suspect most AR veterans (like my wife & I who watched separately) would have chosen WET over DRY. That's because the conventional wisdom from past years has said "Do the thing you can control" (i.e., you know it is 1 mile of hiking/swimming/etc.) rather than the random thing. Although we didn't see the clue, what happens if there are 20 didjeridoos (yeah, I Googled it and it appears to be spelled many different ways) and you have to match 'em and the aboriginal players are 1,000 yards in each direction. You could end up like the hot chick from Utah w/ the hay bales.

In this instance, DRY was clearly the better choice in hindsight, but I'm not sure you could have known that from reading the clues.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

tubsone said:


> Very FUNNY!  :up:


It's not beyond the pale, you know. A certain HWSNBN visited this very forum with a lengthy screed defending himself.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

As far as "doing whatever it takes to win"... not one single team who has set out to sabotage other teams has gone on to win. Just concentrate on your own race and don't worry about the other teams.


----------



## bobsbizzy (Jun 20, 2002)

Cragmyre said:


> I liked when Monica was asking a native Australian if he knew of any cheap places to stay, and he says she can stay at his place for free..then Joseph comes walking over and he says, I was just kidding, then without pausing for breath says, I wasn't, but then you walked over.


Yes a great example of "aussie humor" or "humour" as they would say. I'm sure it wouldn't have been "free". 

BJ robbed us of the entertainment value of watching MO cry as she was being stripped of her money and spare clothes and wailing about how unfair it was. Bad boy BJ!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

JPA2825 said:


> In this instance, DRY was clearly the better choice in hindsight, but I'm not sure you could have known that from reading the clues.


Oddly, this is the second time the sensible choice had been worse. The first was the nesting dolls vs washing the bus. Washing the bus was the deterministic choice wheras the dolls were non-deterministic. IN all these cases, you choose the one with a finite thing to do. Walking the mile was fixed. Finding the "right" intrument was not. Go figure.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Inundated said:


> It's not beyond the pale, you know. A certain HWSNBN visited this very forum with a lengthy screed defending himself.


I wish I could find that in the archives I wasn't watching TAR when that happened.
Anyone better at searching than I am?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Don't forget when the "friends of" the Weaver children came in to tell us to stop being mean to them.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I'm not sure if the clues give exact details, but it's hard to tell if they know how many total things they are going to have to look for.

There were tons of nesting dolls. There didn't seem to be that many digirido's

I think if you had a lot of time to think about it, you figure swimming a mile HAS to take a lot longer than driving 6 miles + whatever else you have to do.

Driving 6 miles = 5 minutes. Swimming a mile = what, 20 minutes? Who knows.

Someone said that the yield hourglass is 1/2 hour? Is that true? That would mean there was around 1/2 hour difference in the 2 tasks.

-smak-


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

smak said:


> I'm not sure if the clues give exact details, but it's hard to tell if they know how many total things they are going to have to look for.
> 
> There were tons of nesting dolls. There didn't seem to be that many digirido's
> 
> ...


Walking quickly for a mile is about 15 minutes. Staggering through the water probably would take twice that (just a guess, of course).

I still can't get over the fact that 3 out of 4 teams were racing to the pit stop at the same time. That was pretty amazing.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Ha, you missed my edit.

If the hourglass is 1/2 hour, nobody really got lossed or misdirected, Mojo and hippies were basically tied at the yield and the end, then the wet task was 1/2 hour longer.

One thing I liked about this episode was the strategy of parking. 

When the clue was straight on from the parking place, the hippies were able to park early and beat Mojo in a footrace.

When the clue was past all the parked cars, the frats were able to park long and beat everybody.

-smak-


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

smak said:


> Driving 6 miles = 5 minutes. Swimming a mile = what, 20 minutes? Who knows.


Somehow I don't think you can drive 6 miles on a winding dirt road in 5 minutes.


----------



## forecheck (Aug 5, 2000)

smak said:


> Driving 6 miles = 5 minutes. Swimming a mile = what, 20 minutes? Who knows.


Plus they had to walk back from the end of the swim, which depending on the way the river ran, could have been at least a half mile, maybe more.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

I'm thinking the yield time was at least 40 minutes.

It takes a while for those little Cessna's to climb to 12,000 feet (in the summer too). Plus yoiu have to put the suit & helmet on, do a little ground instruction, etc and you get quite a bit of time.

Anybody do a tandem jump from 12,000 feet? How long did the whole plane thing take?


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

smak said:


> And man, how dumb were the frats and hippies doing that water thing. 6 miles driving or 1 mile swimming, yeesh. You can drive 6x faster than you can run, imagine how much slow swimming is.
> 
> -smak-


Since I want the hippies to win, I was actually hoping they did the water thing. The Road Blocks usually have one option that is riskier or harder but faster, and one option that is physically easier but could take forever. The "wet" option seemed quicker than the "dry" option last night...unfortunately it turned out to be backwards this time. The "dry" challenge did not seem quick, driving six miles on a dirt road, finding the guy with the matching digiridoo, and both people playing the note correctly. I was a little pissed that the "wet" took the hippies and frat boys longer...it wasn't like they got lost of anything.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

Joeg180 said:


> Will Tyler have some shoes on his feet next week, why didn't he put them on when they were on their way to the pit stop?


I think he was in a hurry to change out of the wet clothes and get into the car on the way to the pit stop.

I always judge a person's true character not by how they act when they lose but by how they act when they win, and the hippies acted with much more class than MoHo (uh, I mean MoJo) in both cases. When the hippies beat MoJo to the Yield, one of them actualy felt bad about yielding them and said "I'm sorry" and MoJo threw a fit. When MoJo beat the hippies to the pit stop, MoJo said "ha, we beat you" and the hippies responded by shaking their hands, while Monica told her partner not to.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I know this has been mentioned, but seriously, what the hell is wrong with BJ? He was so far ahead of Monica!

I had to slo-mo the bit where he takes the "shorcut" through the stream and the rocks a few times to figure out how the hell he could have lost a footrace to Monica.

I like BJ and Tyler, I really do, but they _deserved_ to be out after that ridiculous stunt. All BJ had to do was follow Tyler over the bridge!!! What was he thinking?

And I am no fan of Moronica, but I almost felt her disappointment when Phil announced that it was a non-elim. It was like, "after all this effort to beat them to the mat, and they _still_ don't go home? Geez!!" MoJo must feel like the TAR gods are on the side of the hippies.



spartanstew said:


> I can't believe BJ almost cost them the race. what was he thinking when he tried to take that shortcut at the end? He was clearly out in front of Monica and all he had to do was follow everyone else across the bridge and MoJo would have been stripped of money and possessions. Stupidest move I've seen in a long time, and while I'm a huge "hippies" supporter, they should probably lose just because of that.


Yeah. What he said.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Magnolia88 said:


> I know this has been mentioned, but seriously, what the hell is wrong with BJ? He was so far ahead of Monica!
> 
> I had to slo-mo the bit where he takes the "shorcut" through the stream and the rocks a few times to figure out how the hell he could have lost a footrace to Monica.


A couple of us here looked at the slo-mo and commented that it didn't look like he intentionally took a shortcut, but got squeezed too far to the left in the crowd. I thought he looked off balance as he veered towards the stream, if so it might have been a choice of running through the stream vs falling in headfirst.

I *do* think though that as close as they were, he'd have been in front of her if he'd had shoes on. I realize both of them took off their shoes after the "Wet" detour, so they were probably soggy and heavy. But, even with extra weight, not having to tiptoe over sharp rocks would have sped things up a bit. Tyler was in the back seat putting his on as they drove, but BJ should have found a way to put his on as well. I think the lack of shoes are what made the biggest difference.
If he has to start with no shoes next time, that's really going to suck. It was going to be unfortunate for anyone doing the "wet" detour this leg if they came last. It was so close to the detour and they'd just finished slogging through a riverbed in the clothes they'd be stuck with.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> I wish I could find that in the archives I wasn't watching TAR when that happened.
> Anyone better at searching than I am?


Do a search on HWSNBN in the new TCF "Archive 2". I guess all the TAR6-related messages fell out of the main board.

You'll get an eyeful there, and probably a few spoilers about season 6...

All you really need to know: he shoved his wife at a pit stop and acted like a vain idiot the entire race.


----------



## Droobiemus (Sep 30, 2004)

Wow, everyone has pretty much summed up my feelings of MoJo pretty nicely. :up: I'm glad that they didn't focus on Monica earlier on in the season. If they had, her behavior probably would've driven me insane.

I thought their interaction with the airport agent was hilarious:

"Don't tell anyone else about this!"
"What's it worth?"
"A million dollars!"
"No, no, to ME!" (Which is the first time, I think, ever that an airport agent has asked for a bribe)
"You can kiss her!" To which the airport agent responds with a look that says what everyone's thinking: "You call that a deal? 

During the big race at the end of the show, I had a feeling that it was going to be non-elim. Halfway through I realized that there'd only been one non-elim round thus far.

I don't know who I want to win. I was rooting for the hippies, but they kinda annoyed me in this ep. Ray and Yolanda did get some points with me this time, though, mainly because their behavior was far better than the other teams'. And I also thought it was sweet that they still placed first even though their cab was cancelled. Talk about a comeback!


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

smak said:


> Driving 6 miles = 5 minutes.


It's 5 minutes if you're going 72 miles per hour - unlikely on a dirt road! I doubt they went faster than 20 mph, probably slower. Also, remember they had to go both directions - that's 12 miles.

12 miles at 20 mph is 36 minutes. I can imagine teams saying "walk/swim a mile - I can do that in 36 minutes".



smak said:


> Swimming a mile = what, 20 minutes?


The all-time 1500 meter world record for swimming 1500 meters (approximately a mile) is 14 minutes, 36 seconds. And that's in a pool, not a rocky stream with spiders. I have a feeling it took MUCH longer to go that mile - probably over an hour.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> I wish I could find that in the archives I wasn't watching TAR when that happened.
> Anyone better at searching than I am?


Took me forever, but I found it:

http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=223043


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

ADent said:


> I'm thinking the yield time was at least 40 minutes.
> 
> It takes a while for those little Cessna's to climb to 12,000 feet (in the summer too). Plus yoiu have to put the suit & helmet on, do a little ground instruction, etc and you get quite a bit of time.
> 
> Anybody do a tandem jump from 12,000 feet? How long did the whole plane thing take?


A lightly loaded 182 can get to 12K in about 15 minutes give or take a bit. Depends on how hot it was and whether the plane was a turbo or not.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

With the editing it appeared that you couldn't jump until the previous person was off the drop zone.
It could have easily been 40 minutes.


----------



## Cragmyre (Mar 8, 2004)

My apologies if this is off topic a little, and most of you may already know about it, but I figured I'd show everyone in case. They are now looking for applicants for TAR11 http://www.cbs.com/primetime/amazing_race_application/


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I don't fault the Hippies for choosing WET.....I would have done the same thing. It's interesting that this season, 2 of the "correct" choices have turned out to be the more difficult ones. I like the change.

I still say always choose the task that you can control.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

ccouger said:


> We still don't know if MoJo did call and cancel the frat's taxi as well.


Only if they knew that it was reserved under the name "Doug Brubaker."


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Joeg180 said:


> With the editing it appeared that you couldn't jump until the previous person was off the drop zone.
> It could have easily been 40 minutes.


I wasn't sure of that because they didn't make them take numbers like they usually do when only 1 team can do it at a time.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Eric and Jeremy fall further and further down my respect list. Jerks. The cab cancelation was a sleazy move. :down:
> 
> On the plus side, though, Monica has a nice rack.


Even though it did not help them much at all, I thought it was a good move. I want to see more actions like this. The teams need to get into more direct conflict and work harder to prevent others from advancing.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

marksman said:


> Even though it did not help them much at all, I thought it was a good move. I want to see more actions like this. The teams need to get into more direct conflict and work harder to prevent others from advancing.


In that case why not let them to punch their oponents lights out. Sorry, there should be a limit of what they can or cannot do.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

brianric said:


> In that case why not let them to punch their oponents lights out. Sorry, there should be a limit of what they can or cannot do.


There is and punching their light out (4 or 5 times?) is past the limit.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Jebberwocky! said:


> There is and punching their light out (4 or 5 times?) is past the limit.


And interfering with their transportation is? So also allowed should be:

Deflating tires
Disabling engines
Telling a police officer that "those people over there have a gun!"

Yeah all that should be allowed.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

SeanC said:



> And interfering with their transportation is? So also allowed should be:
> 
> Deflating tires
> Disabling engines
> ...


apples/oranges

I don't think giving out bad intel is going too far. You list items that would take physical actions to occur while telling the police that would be considered a crime.

Try again.


----------



## ngsmith (Jan 18, 2002)

SeanC said:


> And interfering with their transportation is? So also allowed should be:
> 
> Deflating tires
> Disabling engines
> ...


So far, the only team that has the language skills to tell a police office "those people over there have a gun" are the hippies. Every other team seems to be playing the "No speak anything but American" role pretty well.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

You can "work harder" and "be competitive" while not doing things like calling to cancel cabs.

And just because I don't believe teams should be able to sabotage other transportation arrangements (physically or otherwise) doesn't mean I think they should always give out helpful information to help other teams advance.

I go back to the infamous Rob-n-Ambuh bus station incident in TAR7. I was all fine with Rob ferreting out the "direct" bus route. I was fine with Rob-n-Ambuh even playing dumb and not telling other teams about the route. Great strategy.

Rob lost it with me when A) he bribed the station guy not to talk to the other teams but more importantly B) when he lied his butt off about it when the other teams confronted him. 

Here - I don't expect Eric and Jeremy to actively corral cabs for other teams, or help them find cabs when theirs do not show up, or direct them to a bus that might also work. Cancelling the already reserved cabs is another matter.


----------



## ccouger (Aug 20, 2003)

hefe said:


> Only if they knew that it was reserved under the name "Doug Brubaker."


That's true. But since the frats told MoJo all about how they cancelled the other teams' cabs because the teams had used their real names, they might have revealed to them inadvertantly that they used a fake name and maybe mentioned it to them. It seems too odd of a coincidence that MoJos was the only cab to show up, and they didn't seem very surprised that the frats' cab also didn't show up.


----------



## jschuman (Feb 20, 2001)

I think it would have been funny if ONLY the frat guys' cab showed up. WHen any of the other teams tried to get in there would have been quite an argument about whose cab it really was:

Frat Guy#1: Hey! Get out, this is our cab!
Someone else: Really? They said it was for some guy named Doug B.?
Frat Guy #1: Yeah, that's me.
Someone else: Prove it.
Frat Guy #2: Hey, look at that chick's butt!


----------



## Deekeryu (Sep 20, 2005)

Great episode. The best so far this season. Lots of Drama. 

Loved the Frats cancelling the taxis. It was entertaining to watch especially when they were so cool about it when they were confronted. Funny how Eric said it was Karma when they didn't get a cab either, haha. Yeah, it was good because it added some entertainment to what was just another bunching point.

Like the MoJo/Hipsters rivalry. It's funny to watch them get all mad over each other because it's so unexpected. 

Liked watching the whole Monica with Eric flirting session going with the Hipsters propelling things further. Actually, that plus the yielding thing is pretty much why Monica is so mad at them. 

Loved the 3 teams running together to the pitstop. That's certainly a first. I liked Phil's whip cracking friend there too. The prize was kinda of meh. They should have gotten a car. I mean, come on, they gave 2 Toyata RAV4s in Season 7.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Cragmyre said:


> My apologies if this is off topic a little, and most of you may already know about it, but I figured I'd show everyone in case. They are now looking for applicants for TAR11 http://www.cbs.com/primetime/amazing_race_application/


Hey, Inundated! I'm an American citizen now! We can apply!


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

wendiness1 said:


> Hey, Inundated! I'm an American citizen now! We can apply!


Hahaha...don't tempt me!!!!! 

I did actually look at the applications. My favorite part was "is there currently a warrant out for your arrest"? Of course, if an applicant would answer YES to that question, appearing on international TV is probably not a good idea...


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Inundated said:


> Hahaha...don't tempt me!!!!!
> 
> I did actually look at the applications. My favorite part was "is there currently a warrant out for your arrest"? Of course, if an applicant would answer YES to that question, appearing on international TV is probably not a good idea...


As stunt casting they'd have Tommy Lee Jones and Wesley Snipes teamed together to try to beat the team of fugitives who's pre-existing relationship was a holding cell in court.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Idearat said:


> As stunt casting they'd have Tommy Lee Jones and Wesley Snipes teamed together to try to beat the team of fugitives who's pre-existing relationship was a holding cell in court.


From your keyboard to...hopefully NOT EVER be noticed by anyone associated with the show.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> A lightly loaded 182 can get to 12K in about 15 minutes give or take a bit. Depends on how hot it was and whether the plane was a turbo or not.


So when you factor in getting into the gear, getting some ground instruction, climbing to 12k feet, floating down from 12k (which has to take at least 10-15 minutes), and getting out of the jumpsuit, etc. and they still left the Road Block before the hourglass was out. I think it has to last longer than 30 minutes. I just don't see any way they pull off that challenge in 30 minutes.

Had no problem with the NonFrats cancelling the taxis. I thought it was rather ingenious.

I did have a problem with what a baby Monica was being. That was really pathetic. Why would she be under the illusion that the race was supposed to be fair and why was she trying to blame it on Joseph? She's every bit as at fault as he is.

I still don't understand why BJ wouldn't put his shoes on in the car. They were all three driving together for several miles. He had to know that there would be a foot race as soon as they parked. I've put my shoes on while driving on the freeway before, it's not that hard.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

brianric said:


> In that case why not let them to punch their oponents lights out. Sorry, there should be a limit of what they can or cannot do.


This is a limit. It is a game with a very specific set of rules. That is why they add more rules over time because people figure out ways to manipulate the system.

Those who know the rules and use them to their advantage are going to often do well in many competitions.

Not sure how you relate assault, which is a crime, with calling a taxi service and cancelling someone else's cab which is not anything.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

marksman said:


> Not sure how you relate assault, which is a crime, with calling a taxi service and cancelling someone else's cab which is not anything.


I think he was just going along with the "how far would you go" question, that's all.

I personally would not "relate" physical sabotage directly with such things as cancelling cabs, but I don't think the latter should be allowed in the rules.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

> I doubt they went faster than 20 mph, probably slower.


From the few shots that I saw of the road they were driving on, it sure didn't appear to be anywhere near as bad as the clue seemed to indicate. I'll admit that MoJo seemed to complain that it was taking forever, but to me it looked like a road you could make good time on. Course, I've been known to drive some of those roads a little faster than you should. (I'm firmly convinced I discovered what my real career should have been too late in life to be able to do it: rally driver).


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

I just finished watching this episode and I may have to watch it again, because I didn't see where the other teams realized it was the frat boys who canceled the cabs. When did that happen? The last I saw they all thought it was MoJo.

It especially made sense for the Hippies to yield MoJo if they thought MoJo had canceled the cabs on them.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> I just finished watching this episode and I may have to watch it again, because I didn't see where the other teams realized it was the frat boys who canceled the cabs. When did that happen? The last I saw they all thought it was MoJo.
> 
> It especially made sense for the Hippies to yield MoJo if they thought MoJo had canceled the cabs on them.


I don't think the other teams every learned (at least in the episode) that non-Frat Boys cancelled the taxis. I can imaging the hippies sitting at home last Wednesday watching the episode thinking "They cancelled the cabs. !?!"

I still think that stategically the hippies should have yielded the Frat Boys. They are without a doubt the strongest team in the race. They could have put some time and distance between them.


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

Everyone thought it was MoJo who cancelled the taxis because only their taxi showed up on time. The Frat Boys knew everyone was blaming MoJo and just kept their mouth shut.

When everyone bunched up at the airline counter, the truth came out.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

RBlount said:


> I don't think the other teams every learned (at least in the episode) that non-Frat Boys cancelled the taxis. I can imaging the hippies sitting at home last Wednesday watching the episode thinking "They cancelled the cabs. !?!"
> 
> I still think that stategically the hippies should have yielded the Frat Boys. They are without a doubt the strongest team in the race. They could have put some time and distance between them.


I don't know about that. If they had yielded the last place team instead or the second place, they may have gotten more of a cushion. That yield may have prevented them from falling to last place again.


----------

